# iwl3945 constantly deauthenticates.

## Raniz

I've got serious issues with iwl3945.

I'm using WPA2 with AES encryption and my wifi deauthenticates from the AP all the time, here's a snippet from my dmesg:

```
wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:90:4c:91:00:01

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:90:4c:91:00:01

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:90:4c:91:00:01 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=4)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: deauthenticated

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:90:4c:91:00:01

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:90:4c:91:00:01

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:90:4c:91:00:01 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=4)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: deauthenticated

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:90:4c:91:00:01

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:90:4c:91:00:01

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:90:4c:91:00:01 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=4)

wlan0: associated
```

There's some 550 lines more of this further up in dmesg since yesterday morning.

I experienced the same issues when I tried iwl3945 in Archlinux half a year ago, but I've never had any issues with ipw3945.

Any ideas?

----------

## Abraxas

Two questions.  Are you using powersaving on your wifi adapter and what do your interrupts look like?

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

----------

## Ray ishido

I have the same problem.

my irq are: 

```
G3Nt00 ray # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1       

  0:      96881          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:        800          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  9:        636          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:        384          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:      17053          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 15:       6019          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 16:      30078          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5, nvidia

 18:       2267          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4, mmc0, tifm_7xx1

 19:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3

 20:        534          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth0

 22:        190          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel

 23:          2          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2

219:       6888          0      none-edge    

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:      49589      89932   Local timer interrupts

RES:      16784      19618   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:        864       1666   function call interrupts

TLB:        655        881   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

I have gnome-power-manager enable but I have not done any configuration about wireless.

any idea?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list iwl

```

Maybe you run an invalide firmware againts your kernel version.

----------

## Raniz

```
 $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7200_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 Jan 2009 20:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_GB.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kdeprefix midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

 $ equery list iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6 (0)
```

----------

## Abraxas

I don't see iwl3945 in your interrupts.  I had a good luck with enabling CONFIG_PCI_MSI in the kernel.  Before that my wireless card was sharing an irq and was dropping connections a lot.

----------

## Raniz

```
 $ cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:    8892702          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:       6318          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          1          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:     284731          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:      13350          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:      73155          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 15:          7          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 16:    1528604          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   nvidia

 17:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   yenta

 18:          3          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5, mmc0, ohci1394

 19:    1172166          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi

 20:      39076          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3

 21:    1279138          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel

 22:         31          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 23:        203          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2

1278:       5421          0   PCI-MSI-edge      iwl3945

1279:          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:    3749456    5572511   Local timer interrupts

RES:     473182     914448   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:        611        913   Function call interrupts

TLB:      12804      13162   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

Here's my interrupts aswell, as you can see I've got PCI-MSI enabled (which is confirmed in /proc/config.gz)

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that your ucode is compatible with the kernel 2.6.28 ?

----------

## Raniz

If I switch from the latest ucode (15.28.1.6) to the other one in portage (2.14.1.5) my wireless stops working entirely.

Ifconfig can't even bring it up, so I won't get any scan results.

----------

## Yamakuzure

I have the same issue since I received my notebook. Re-Auth every five minutes.

Oh, and it does that even while downloading something, so it simply doesn't seem to know that the connection is actually used and hits a timeout.

...and since I switched to the current stable gentoo-sources, it doesn't even recognize rfkill and tries to authenticate even when the adapter is switched off.

But I am quite used to the fact that wireless LAN is only barely usable on linux... My PCI-Card at home always has a full connection with 85%+ quality rating under windows xp, under linux I am happy to reach 30%. Same on laptop.

----------

## Raniz

Ipw3945 works flawlessly, so it's definately a driver issue.

This is the only issue I've got with wireless at the moment, my other laptop works fine and my friends iwl4965 aswell.

----------

## d2_racing

So try the kernel 2.6.27 and use the latest iwl inside the portage tree.

----------

## Raniz

Had 2.6.27 when I did my first post and I've always used the latest firmware in portage.

When I tried iwl3945 with Archlinux I was running 2.6.24 or 2.6.25 and I had the exact same issues.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, maybe we can check your problem with the kernel 2.6.27 ?

If so, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# lsmod

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## Abraxas

I have iwlwifi working without a hitch on amd64 with ucode 2.14.1.5 on kernel 2.6.27.

----------

